#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  Did You Know the Essential Website Optimization Strategies for 2019

## Katren

Hello Guys!
We all are living in year-end (in 2018), within a few days, we want to go for the new year, So everyone needs to upgrade our self with new trends. Did you hear an Essential of Website Optimization Strategies for 2019? Its very important, Who are willing to learn about this, Please go through it: Top 8 Essential Website Optimization Strategies for 2019 and get to know that and If you need any further clarification or doubts, please raise your questions here.

A warm welcome to your valuable questions!

----------


## Bhavya

> Hello Guys!
> We all are living in year-end (in 2018), within a few days, we want to go for the new year, So everyone needs to upgrade our self with new trends. Did you hear an Essential of Website Optimization Strategies for 2019? It’s very important, Who are willing to learn about this, Please go through it: Top 8 Essential Website Optimization Strategies for 2019 and get to know that and If you need any further clarification or doubts, please raise your questions here.
> 
> A warm welcome to your valuable questions!


Thank you so much for sharing this information Katern. If you know more about content marketing, Can you explain it to me?

----------


## Katren

> Thank you so much for sharing this information Katern. If you know more about content marketing, Can you explain it to me?



Yes, sure Bhavya,

You know one thing, Using the trending topics in your content marketing, that would be a great way to go viral in your content and also you can easily boost the traffic through your content. I would suggest you to focus on the following things:

1. Keep Up with the Times


Google Trends: Google Trends is one of the great trending topic's tool, Here you can get more trending topics based on your related keyword.
Facebook: Here you can understand your followers and find out what they are interested in at the moment.
Twitter: You will check it out the trending section to see whats the hot online right now and visit the most popular hashtags in your industry.
Reddit: Reddit can be a best place to find out whats happening in arround the world of SEO, business, and beyond.


2. Look Out for Opportunities


3. Develop Shareable, Engaging Content


4. Choose the Best Format


5. Aim for a Wider Audience


6. Add Images, Infographics & Videos
Adding images, videos, and more to your content will help us to get more engagement and it depends on the engagement factor, Most of the audience will likely that will share your content. so use the image, videos in your content. 

7. Optimize for Search



Finally, I would like to say, you must be able to stay on top of the trends, keep your eyes open to opportunities, and then craft content that creates more and more engagement.

Hope you can understand  :Smile:

----------


## Bhavya

> Yes, sure Bhavya,
> 
> You know one thing, Using the trending topics in your content marketing, that would be a great way to go viral in your content and also you can easily boost the traffic through your content. I would suggest you to focus on the following things:
> 
> 1. Keep Up with the Times
> 
> 
> Google Trends: Google Trends is one of the great trending topic's tool, Here you can get more trending topics based on your related keyword.
> Facebook: Here you can understand your followers and find out what they are interested in at the moment.
> ...


Thank you so much Katren, These are much-needed tips for me, Sure I will follow this tips in my contents :Smile:

----------


## Katren

> Thank you so much





> Katren, These are much-needed tips for me, Sure I will follow this tips in my contents






Much better! Bhavya! If you want to know any further clarifications, please let me know  :Cool:

----------


## Bhavya

> Much better! Bhavya! If you want to know any further clarifications, please let me know


I appreciate it if you give me further tips on content marketing, Thanks

----------

